
Plato Notes released 40 years ago today - retrocryptid
https://medium.com/@brianstorms/plato-notes-released-40-years-ago-today-13392e324814
======
retrocryptid
well... okay... it wasn't 40 years ago from TODAY, but from the date this
story was posted.

